# Un passo verso la vittoria



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2015)

E' nicu u picciriddu, prima chi ru manu caminava, e tu i rappressu a iddu a tinillu chi vraziteddi ca ci stavanu avuti avuti, dopo sulu cu na manuzza ca u tineva, e, ogni tantu iddu u picciriddu si isava a tistuzza, ti taliava e ti ririeva, poi si pigghiò i curaggiu e cu l'avutra manuzza circava i livariti chidda to ca u tineva. No amore, si nicu e iu mi scantu ca tu cari, tu ancora un lu capisci ca si cari ti struppiu assai. Vinciu u picciriddu,camina sulu ora, non sempri ma ogni tantu, ogni so passu e ritmatu ru stissu suonu ru me cori... cori ca sata ntallaria a taliallu..! sta cariennu PIGGHIALUU..! 
ma u cori riri se penso che a ogni so passu iddu, u picciriddu, vinci.

E' piccolo il bambino, prima camminava con le due mani, tu di dietro a lui a tenerlo con le sua braccia che stavano alte alte, dopo solo con una mano che lo teneva, e, ogni tanto lui il bambino si alzava la testa, ti guardava e ti rideva, poi si pigliò di coraggio e con l'altra mano cercava di levarti la tua che lo teneva. No amore, sei troppo piccolo e io mi spavento se cadi,tu ancora non lo capisci che se cadi ti fai male. Ha vinto il bambino, cammina solo ora, non sempre, ogni tanto, ogni suo passo è ritmato dallo stesso suono del mio cuore, cuore che salta in aria...! prendilo sta cadendo...!
ma il cuore ride se penso che ad ogni suo passo, lui il bambino, vince.


----------

